# How do I find out how many stars riders gave me?



## Joon (Sep 7, 2015)

I read where some drivers know when they have received 1* from riders. Where do I go to get this info? All I can find on weekly summaries is how many trips I got 5* on. I would love to know what other numbers I have gotten.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

There is no way to find out. Some people have just assumption. I feel punching on the face when someone rate me low without any fault. Pool riders are cheapos and they are entitled to rate you low.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

If you care, then you've already lost.


----------



## Joon (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't really care. I was curious. I went from 5.0 to 4.86 in 1 week. All but 2 gave me 5 stars in that time according to the summary. It made me wonder just how low the other two rated me.


----------

